# Worlds best Compound?



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Polish Angel review


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Exotica said:


> Polish Angel review


I really like Sandro's videos. Some are a little meh but the compound reviews are superb.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I to like his reviews. He done a big review with about 8 compounds not so long ago, giving scores out of ten for each product from price to how it preform. A very good review with some nice surprises


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I like Sandro Videos :thumb: My PA Master Compound bottle is empty now and I will buy it again beacuse gives nice cut , zero dust :thumb: I enjoy using Master Compound .


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

PA Master Compound is a pure guilty pleasure on one hand but on the other is could be the ultimate one stop shop for a polish. It won’t cut like Fg400 or H8 but it does do a job. Where is does excel is in its working time that lets you get to about 80% of a serious compound whilst retaining its lubrication. Dust simply doesn’t exist with this and the finish removes the need for any further refinement. The price may put some off but if you decide to divert to a guilty purchase you won’t feel that bad about it. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not the best, but damn good and rarely talked about. It is a different product than most are used to but it is very reliable


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In Cutting abilities there is many compounds better than PA Master Compound but If you work on soft and medium clear coat PA Master Compound will be very good choice .


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

stangalang said:


> Not the best, but damn good and rarely talked about. It is a different product than most are used to but it is very reliable


What do you consider the best mate?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Steve0rs6 said:


> What do you consider the best mate?


He'll probably say most compounds are good:thumb: it just depends what paint and defects are in front of you:thumb:

For me you can't go wrong with Detailing kingdom DK 1.1 compound.
I've used it on soft paint to really hard paint and it has never let me down for pure cutting ability. Virtually it's dust free, filler free, and silicon free. Works fantastic with Meguairs MF cutting pads but it's how it finishes that is the big bonus nearly LSP ready but that all depends on your technique and pad choice


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

chongo said:


> He'll probably say most compounds are good:thumb: it just depends what paint and defects are in front of you:thumb:
> 
> For me you can't go wrong with Detailing kingdom DK 1.1 compound.
> I've used it on soft paint to really hard paint and it has never let me down for pure cutting ability. Virtually it's dust free, filler free, and silicon free. Works fantastic with Meguairs MF cutting pads but it's how it finishes that is the big bonus nearly LSP ready but that all depends on your technique and pad choice


Cheers for the info mate:thumb: is Koch chemie any good?
Cheers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Cheers for the info mate:thumb: is Koch chemie any good?
> Cheers


You mean H8-02 yeah it's another good compound :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

chongo said:


> You mean H8-02 yeah it's another good compound :thumb:


Yes mate that's it:thumb:


----------

